# Can't unsubscribe from YouTube channel



## SomeGamer (Feb 7, 2017)

Back when Smash for Wii U and 3DS was released, there was (and still is) this channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SmashbrosCh
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwVVpHQ2Cs9iGJfpdFngePQ
(they're the same)
However, since then (as you can see), both of these channels redirect to Nintendo's main one, leaving me no access to the channel (so I can't even watch its vids to clear the blue dot).
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 7, 2017)

So why did you come here to post about it but not complain to google?


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So why did you come here to post about it but not complain to google?


Just thought someone might have a quick fix, nothing else.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 7, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/subscription_manager

Should be able to unsubscribe from there.


----------



## SomeGamer (Feb 7, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> https://www.youtube.com/subscription_manager
> 
> Should be able to unsubscribe from there.


Noice, thanks a lot! Unsubbing and resubbing helped clearing the notification (which was bugging me in the first place). Now onto finding out how to actually see the channel content before unsubbing finally.


----------

